

To build an easy to use web site, build the iphone app first. - amichail

Building an iphone app forces you to focus on the fundamental aspects of your service.  And so it seems that building it before the web site would likely result in an easier to use web site.
======
jfno67
Nice idea, I'll try it out for some new features of our site. Constraint are
your friend even artificial ones.

